# meter doblada



## soldatic

¿conoce alguien la expresión meter doblada?

"te la van a meter doblada al menos treinta personas"....
Se trata de una obra moderna de teatro, la expresión se repite cinco o seis veces seguidas.


----------



## isola

"Meter doblada" significa "engañar". No se me ocurre otra palabra mejor.
En tu caso.. 30 personas le van a engañar.
Este personaje debe ser muy inocente! 

Saludos


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Esa expresión tendría un significado absolutamente distinto por estas latitudes.
Lo que te van a meter doblada es: la p*lla (como dicen en España), el pene. Dicho en otras palabras: te van a dar por el c*lo.
Significa que te van a hacer daño, castigar, reprender, etc.
En algunas situaciones, puede tener también el significado más literal: te van a sodomizar.
Pero si la obra es española, supongo que el significado correcto es el otro.


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, te van a dar por ahí, pero doblada. Es decir, te van a dar por ahí porque tú vas a caer en una trampa, en un engaño.


----------



## romarsan

En realidad es una frase un poco obscena, de clara connotación sexual. Mas que el hecho del engaño en si quiere decir que tuviste que "tragar" con la situación aunque eras consciente de que se estaban aprovechando de ti


----------



## ROSANGELUS

isola said:


> Hello there!
> 
> "Meter doblada" significa "engañar".  No se me ocurre otra palabra mejor.
> En tu caso.. 30 personas le van a engañar.
> Este personaje debe ser muy inocente!
> 
> Saludos


 


Fantasmagórico said:


> Esa expresión tendría un significado absolutamente distinto por estas latitudes.
> Lo que te van a meter doblada es: la p*lla (como dicen en España), el pene. Dicho en otras palabras: te van a dar por el c*lo.
> Significa que te van a hacer daño, castigar, reprender, etc.
> ...


 
Pienso que estamos hablando de lo mismo, por estas latitudes como tu dices, significa exactamente lo mismo, un engaño.
claro metaforicamente hablando le dicen " te lo van a meter dobrado", y siginificaría que "se la van a c*jer" y de paso para ponerlo mas dificil se lo meteran doblado...
pero insisto, no le veo el significado diferente.


Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Samurai Guarani

soldatic said:


> ¿conoce alguien la expresión meter doblada?
> 
> "te la van a meter doblada al menos treinta personas"....
> Se trata de una obra moderna de teatro, la expresión se repite cinco o seis veces seguidas.
> Aprovecho la oportunidad para preguntar si alguien sabe lo que significa berrogeitazazpi. Supongo que es vasco .Figura en la misma obra


 
En mi país tiene la misma significación que en Argentina y Uruguay. "Meterla doblada", literalmente indica que van a introducir el pene plegado a la mitad, como dañando o forzando la vagina o el ano al hacerlo, puesto que el pene doblado tendrá el doble de diámetro.

El sentido que se le dá normalmente a la expresión si es que a quien se le va a meter doblada, será víctima de un engaño o una maquinación premeditada, aprovechándose de la ligereza o inocencia de la persona.

Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

Samurai Guarani said:


> En mi país tiene la misma significación que en Argentina y Uruguay. "Meterla doblada", literalmente indica que van a introducir el pene plegado a la mitad, como dañando o forzando la vagina o el ano al hacerlo, puesto que el pene doblado tendrá el doble de diámetro.
> 
> El sentido que se le dá normalmente a la expresión si es que a quien se le va a meter doblada, será víctima de un engaño o una maquinación premeditada, aprovechándose de la ligereza o inocencia de la persona.


 
Más bien tendería a creer que “doblada” no se refiere a un doblez que lo haga el doble de grueso, sino al pene flácido.
Es decir, si logran penetrarte con un pene flácido es porque el orificio en cuestión está muy dilatado, lo que a la hora de insultar equivale a ser, de algún modo, una persona miserable o despreciable.
Desde ya que se trata de una expresión *muy vulgar*.
(Sin ir más lejos, los otros días comentábamos las elecciones en el club del que soy hincha, y el lamentable triunfo del oficialismo, y una persona dijo: “No aprendemos más, parece que nos gusta que nos cojan con la pija muerta”).


----------



## bat_factor

^^No estoy de acuerdo con que sea un insulto u ofensa hacia la persona a quien "se la meten doblada", aunque no tengo ni idea de qué imagen se pretende inspirar exactamente.

Por otra parte, esta expresión definitivamente se usa para decir "van a hacer algo que le perjudique". Pienso que la única diferencia con "le van a dar por culo" es que "se la van a meter doblada" es más fuerte, inspira un grado mayor; en cuanto al significado en sí, son básicamente iguales.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es meterte el pene doblado a la mitad para que sea doble el dolor. No se refiere a engaño, sino a castigo.

¿Cómo te fue en el examen?
Muy mal. Me la metieron doblada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que cosas toño, por acá si tiene la connotación de engaño, estafa, abuso, algo sí...
en ese ejemplo que colocas , aqui diríamos...

¿Cómo te fue en el examen?
Muy mal. me cogieron / me metio hasta las de C...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Samurai Guarani said:


> En mi país tiene la misma significación que en Argentina y Uruguay. "Meterla doblada", literalmente indica que van a introducir el pene plegado a la mitad, como dañando o forzando la vagina o el ano al hacerlo, puesto que el pene doblado tendrá el doble de diámetro.
> 
> El sentido que se le dá normalmente a la expresión si es que a quien se le va a meter doblada, será víctima de un engaño o una maquinación premeditada, aprovechándose de la ligereza o inocencia de la persona.
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Samurai. Y esta expresión implica las dos cosas: mala intención del "penetrante" e inocencia o, más bien, permisividad del "penetrado".

Atentamente,

PD: Me resulta algo gracioso que analicemos tan sesuda y alturadamente una expresión así.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Tengo que retractarme públicamente de mi mensaje anterior. La verdad es que en Uruguay esta expresión casi no se usa, pero sí se usa otra casi igual (y de aquí mi confusión): "*comer* doblada". El verbo "comer" suele usarse en el habla vulgar de este país para referirse al coito anal:

  "Es un comilón" = "es un homosexual"
  "Se la come"; o "se la come doblada"= ídem 
  "C’est Lancôme de Paris" = "se la come"
  "Se la vamo'  hacer comer doblada" = "le vamos a hacer mucho daño"
  "Me la comí doblada" = "resulté perjudicado"; "pasé por una gran penuria"

  No creo que "comer doblada" tenga en Uruguay las connotaciones de engaño o trampa mencionadas para otros países. No recuerdo en este momento haberlo escuchado así.
  Mis disculpas por la confusión, pero mejor tarde que nunca.
  Saludos,
  Fantasmagórico.

 EDIT: Sí existe en Uruguay "comer" en en sentido de engaño, pero sin el "doblada". Por ejemplo:



> Una mujer tiene la capacidad de hacerte creer la cantidad de orgasmos que tu quieras creer, y cuando fingen *te la comes* como el mejor, te mando un abrazo.


 http://espanol.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070608011831AAk18wo

  Lo anterior perfectamente podría haberlo escrito un uruguayo.


----------



## Ube

soldatic said:


> ¿conoce alguien la expresión meter doblada?
> 
> "te la van a meter doblada al menos treinta personas"....
> Se trata de una obra moderna de teatro, la expresión se repite cinco o seis veces seguidas.


Hola:
"Meterla doblada" significa que te van a tomar el pelo, que van a hacer lo que quieran sin que te enteres, pero con tu concurso.
Meterla doblada es una alusión obscena a cogerte o follarte o chingarte con el doble de grosor del pene sin que te enteres, es decir, engañándote.
No hay que tener miedo a reproducir las palabras completas en un foro sobre el idioma.
La expresión "meter doblada" es chabacana pero muy expresiva, se utiliza solo en el habla cotidiana, raramente en la lengua escrita.
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

En México, como ya apuntó Toño, significa hacerle daño a alguien.

No sé nada del examen. Me la van a meter doblada, me van a coger parado, o simple y más comunmente...me van chingar.

No tiene absolutamente nada que ver con engañar a una persona, en el ejemplo anterior el perjudicado sabía muy bien lo que le iba a pasar.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España, una expresión vulgar es meterla (el miembro viril) doblada.
Cuando a alguien le hacen alguna jugarreta, alguna putada, se dice "se la metieron doblada".
Mi pregunta, que surge de una conversación con amigos, es ¿ Qué sentido tiene meterla doblada? ¿ A qué se refiere con doblada? ¿Doble tamaño?
¿Doblada físicamente?.
La pregunta puede parecer una broma, pero no lo es. Realmente creo que es una expresión hecha que se usa, pero que no entendemos (no yo ni mis amigos) lo que efectivamente quiere decir.


----------



## torcuatogemini

En México también se usa.

Un significado que se le podría dar es que el miembro era demasiado grande, y solo se dan cuenta cuando ya lo tienen adentro (se desdobla adentro, pues). O sea, que los jodieron más de lo que creyeron al principio.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

La frase completa es 'se la metieron dobla(da), que es como da más coraje'
No hay que buscarle lógica, ni tiene más significado que el que se le atribuye.


----------



## romarsan

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> No, no se me ocurrió buscar a pesar de que soy un senior member y debería saberlo.
> 
> Gracias, ya veo que hay todo tipo de versiones.


 

Buenoooo, si yo intervine y todo en el hilo y no lo recordaba. Lo he encontrado de casualidad buscando en google por si encontraba algo para intervenir...


----------



## Chabacano

En otras partes [1] señalan que podría originarse en una treta de la vida militar que consiste en doblar una manta para hacerla pasar por dos en un recuento.

fundeu.es/Consultas.aspx?frmOpcion=CONSULTA&frmFontSize=2&frmIdConsulta=1273
blogs.libertaddigital.com/presente-y-pasado/el-verdugo-y-su-ayudante-1223/11.html#com225372


----------



## Miguel77

Hola a todos!

Debo deciros que estais muy equivocados en cuanto a lo que decis sobre la expresion "meterla doblada". No tiene ninguna alusion sexual, aunque pudiera parecerlo. La expresion "meterla doblada" es una expresion militar de España de hace ya muchos años. Cuando, durante el servicio militar, a los reclutas se les repartia la dotacion que tenian que utilizar, se les daba entre otras cosas dos mantas. Podia ocurrir que estas mantas se dieran dobladas, de tal manera que al recluta se le entregaba una solo en vez de dos, y no se daba cuenta ya que estaba doblada. Por eso siempre se decia: "cuidado no te la metan doblada", para advertirle de que, si estaba doblada, tuviera cuidado no le fueran a dar una en vez de dos.

Espero que os sirva de ayuda. Un saludo!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel77 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Debo deciros que estais muy equivocados en cuanto a lo que decis sobre la expresion "meterla doblada". No tiene ninguna alusion sexual, aunque pudiera parecerlo. La expresion "meterla doblada" es una expresion militar de España de hace ya muchos años. Cuando, durante el servicio militar, a los reclutas se les repartia la dotacion que tenian que utilizar, se les daba entre otras cosas dos mantas. Podia ocurrir que estas mantas se dieran dobladas, de tal manera que al recluta se le entregaba una solo en vez de dos, y no se daba cuenta ya que estaba doblada. Por eso siempre se decia: "cuidado no te la metan doblada", para advertirle de que, si estaba doblada, tuviera cuidado no le fueran a dar una en vez de dos.
> 
> Espero que os sirva de ayuda. Un saludo!



Solo con que leas el post de Chabacano, inmediatmente anterior al tuyo, verías que no todos estaban muy equivocados.


----------



## Miguel77

Vaya, tienes razon... no me habia dado cuenta! Tampoco se abre el link...

Me embale al mandarlo.... disregard!

Saludos!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel77 said:


> Vaya, tienes razon... no me habia dado cuenta! Tampoco se abre el link...
> 
> Me embale al mandarlo.... disregard!
> 
> Saludos!




Forget it. Eso nos ha pasado a todos.


----------



## frank30

Hola a todos: Soy español y he estado buscando también el significado de esta frase y me parece más acertado lo que aparece en el siguiente l i n k
 disidente por accidente . blogia . com /2009/ 101901-meterla-doblada . php

No he podido escribirlo bien porque no me lo permite la página. quitad los espacios y poned el h t t p ...


----------



## RIU

Pues si lo de manta es cierto, anda que no està el patio apurado.


----------



## ErOtto

Interesante artículo el que aporta *frank30*.

Para el que no quiera "andar quitando espacios" (o sea, para vagos ), el enlace.

Aunque el origen de las mantas en la mili tampoco está mal. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

Me quedo con la de las mantas. Me parece más verosímil que asumir que clavar una espada desde un ángulo oblicuo es meterla doblada. (La espada sigue igual de tiesa.)


----------



## Colchonero

Bien, pero reparen ustedes en que la frase original era: meterla doblada *treinta veces*. Mucha manta, diría yo con todo candor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Bien, pero reparen ustedes en que la frase original era: meterla doblada *treinta veces*. Mucha manta, diría yo con todo candor.



Concuerdo. El origen de la manta no explicaría la expresión _comérsela doblada_, ni que ambas estén extendidas por todo el mundo hispanohablante. Y en cuanto a la espada, es una teoría interesante, lástima que no esté sustentada en ninguna bibliografía. 

Yo opino, modestamente, que el origen es claramente sexual, un campo que es uno de los principales graneros de expresiones coloquiales en español.


----------



## eno2

Lurrezko said:


> Concuerdo. El origen de la manta no explicaría la expresión _comérsela doblada_,l.


Es otra expressión, simplemente.

Encontré hoy la expresión aquí, pero en plural.



> Centrados en dilemas tan relevantes para nuestras vidas como la pitada al himno o los problemas entre Letizia y Sofía, es probable que se nos pase que, en las cosas de la economía y las políticas,* nos las siguen metiendo dobladas.*


Nos las siguen metiendo dobladas

Una vez alguien me pagué con tres billetes dobladas, y en el momento mismo no me percaté que faltaba uno al no contarlos .


----------



## Señor K

Da para pensar, entonces, Eno, que -debido al enlace que has publicado- la expresión se ha suavizado, al parecer. ¿El País publicaría una columna con una expresión tan soez?

Aunque ya se deduce, en Chile tiene el mismo significado sexual, altamente ordinario, que ha expresado la mayor parte de los forenses aquí presentes.


----------



## eno2

Leí todo el hilo antes de publicar y las opiniones están divididas. No dudo que en America Latina pueda ser altamente ordinario. No creo que es el caso en España. Además es plural aquí. Meter dobladas. 
 No es El Pais, es eldiario.es.


----------



## Señor K

Bah, tienes razón.: El Diario. Mi error.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Como no se puede penetrar analmente con un pene fláccido, el activo lo dobla para darle más consistencia. Obviamente no hubo erección porque no hubo deseo, y el pasivo queda engañado y encima "mal cog¡do".
De allí la frase "te la meten doblada".
En cambio cuando dicen "ese se la come doblada" están hablando de una gran necesidad sexual (acepta cualquier cosa con tal de sentir algo).


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Como no se puede penetrar analmente con un pene fláccido, el activo lo dobla para darle más consistencia. Obviamente no hubo erección porque no hubo deseo, y el pasivo queda engañado y encima "mal cog¡do".
> De allí la frase "te la meten doblada".
> En cambio cuando dicen "ese se la come doblada" están hablando de una gran necesidad sexual (acepta cualquier cosa con tal de sentir algo).


¿Activo, pasivo?, ¿cómo llegaste hasta esta interpretación?, jajaja. No importa, es una buena teoría.
Para mí sigue siendo un misterio lo de “doblada”. Y también voy dar una teoría personal: doblada=persona en posición inclinada, reclinada o arrodillada.

De todas maneras, mi teoría es débil, pues tendría que haber sido una frase misógina que luego se aplicó a ambos géneros.
Le doy un voto a la versión española de "engaño".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Desconocía lo del origen militar español. Por estos lares el significado es, por decirlo "decentemente", que alguien va a perjudicar doblemente a otro/a, usando una analogía netamente sexual aunque imposible. Algo que ejemplifica muy bien el daño causado es lo que nos hacen los políticos por los que votamos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Una porción de pizza también puede comerse doblada.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Una porción de pizza también puede comerse doblada.


¿"_También_"? Acabas de darle veracidad a un mito, y no hablo de la pizza doblada...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

A mi entender hay un punto clave y que no noto en las intervenciones anteriores y que para mí es importante en el sentido de la frase (no de esta, sino en general) , y es la idea de que "quieras o no quieras, te la meten igual". O sea, no es que uno es muy inocente y no se da cuenta, sino que por más que te des cuenta _te la pusieron igual_.
Lo de las mantas... qué se yo, suena divertido pero me parece que el origen viene por el lado netamente sexual...


----------



## PS Martin

*"Meterla doblada" NO tiene nada que ver con el sexo.*

La gente esta asumiendo por aquí que la expresión tiene una connotación sexual, cuando no la tiene en absoluto: la expresión tienen un origen con casi total certeza relacionado con las armas o con lo militar (se habla de dos posibles origenes relacionados con el esgrima en un ataque sucio o con las mantas en los suministros militares, cuando te dan una manta doblada para hacer parecer que te estan dando dos). Solo muy recientemente se termino dando al termino una connotación sexual, dada probablemente por la poca cultura de los hablantes y por la evolución de la sociedad, alejándose generalmente de lo bélico, e hipersexualizandose. Pero la realidad es que quienes la utilizan como metáfora sexual están en realidad empleando una meta-metáfora, por así decirlo. Es decir, que sin darse cuenta emplean lo que ya es una metáforma anterior para definir el engaño o el truco de carácter sexual con el que definen mediante la analogía otro engaño, habitualmente comercial.


----------

